# dunnes stores tvstar saorview set top box?



## johnwilliams (24 Jun 2012)

dunnes have in stock a saorview set top box, according to a thread on board.ie it is not approved ,question does anyone know if it actually work with saorview. maybe it just not approved yet?


----------



## bazermc (25 Jun 2012)

Hey John

I am also loking at picking up a cheap saorview box, how much do the dunnes ones cost compared to an approved one?  if not a huge difference thena better of just getting an approved one


----------



## Leo (25 Jun 2012)

johnwilliams said:


> dunnes have in stock a saorview set top box, according to a thread on board.ie it is not approved ,question does anyone know if it actually work with saorview. maybe it just not approved yet?


 
So long as it supports MPEG4, it'll work. In order to become 'approved', the manufacturer/distributor must pay Saorview a licence fee. Not all will bother.


----------



## potnoodler (25 Jun 2012)

To be saorview approved it must have both mp4 and mheg5, mheg5 supports digital teletext , so if u never plan to use the new teletext it's fine , bearing in mind the boxes also act as recorders so if u think u may use this feature it'll be wise to compare them


----------



## johnwilliams (25 Jun 2012)

thanks guys as far as i can remember its 49.99 will need to check that though memory bit hazy


----------



## tallpaul (26 Jun 2012)

Some concern over on Boards.ie regarding this box as it is not Saorview approved. For the same price, an approved box can be got in Argos. 

If the box is not Saorview approved, you run the risk of RTENL changing a setting that is incompatible and will render the un-approved box useless. A false economy in my opinion...


----------



## Leo (26 Jun 2012)

tallpaul said:


> If the box is not Saorview approved, you run the risk of RTENL changing a setting that is incompatible and will render the un-approved box useless. A false economy in my opinion...


 
What settings could they possibly adjust? 

So long as the box supports MPEG4 for video and MHEG5 for text, it'll work.


----------



## tallpaul (26 Jun 2012)

Leo said:


> What settings could they possibly adjust?
> 
> So long as the box supports MPEG4 for video and MHEG5 for text, it'll work.


 
Apparently on the thread on boards, someone had an unapproved box, something in the signal was changed which rendered the box unsuitable...

All I know is that Saorview approved equipment is future proofed...


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Jun 2012)

Argos are selling an approved box for 49. 

I would hold my breath that the logo means its future proofed.


----------



## Dunny (27 Jun 2012)

Hi John,
I bought the TV Star box In Dunnes Cornelscourt. I was looking at a few saorview boxes and found this one the best value. It was the really easy to set up and I'm getting all the channels really clear. It gives me a TV guide and allows me to record onto external hard drive. As I don't need text this box gives me everything I wanted and was great value.

Regards,
Ian


----------



## serotoninsid (27 Jun 2012)

With series link still not in place, NONE of these boxes are future proof'ed.


----------



## Leo (27 Jun 2012)

tallpaul said:


> Apparently on the thread on boards, someone had an unapproved box, something in the signal was changed which rendered the box unsuitable...
> 
> All I know is that Saorview approved equipment is future proofed...


 
Could you post a link to that thread? 

The only thing I can think of that it might possibly be is that RTE 2 is now broadcast in HD, so that user's box may not have supported HD. But there are no 'settings' that RTE can play with to render once functioning boxes useless. 

Nothing is future proofed!


----------



## tallpaul (27 Jun 2012)

Leo said:


> Could you post a link to that thread?
> 
> The only thing I can think of that it might possibly be is that RTE 2 is now broadcast in HD, so that user's box may not have supported HD. But there are no 'settings' that RTE can play with to render once functioning boxes useless.
> 
> Nothing is future proofed!


 
It's here. You will have to put up with all the usual extraneous chatter that is a 'feature' of _Boards.ie_ however...


----------



## johnwilliams (29 Jun 2012)

dunny got it yesterday seem ok for now (future proof?) 
stuck another question about it on computer it forum here regarding recording format


----------



## Leo (2 Jul 2012)

tallpaul said:


> It's here. You will have to put up with all the usual extraneous chatter that is a 'feature' of _Boards.ie_ however...


 
Thanks. That issue referred to was a development of the standard to support an increased number of channels, so not just a setting that a broadcaster controls.


----------

